# PM30 Milling Machine Stand



## sfsteel (Mar 12, 2018)

The rest of the frame is all tacked up:








A test fit of the tool chest:





I’m 6’6” so I made it tall:



I’m not sure what I’m going to do with that gap above the tool chest. It looks like a good candidate for a drawer or a shelf. My next objectives are figuring out the leveling feet/caster situation as well as deciding on a top.


----------



## sfsteel (Mar 20, 2018)

Did some woodworking this weekend. I found an old 14’ plank in my shop that was in good shape. Ran it through a planer on both sides. I took one side down to the bare wood for the top. Still need to clean things up after the glue up


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 20, 2018)

nice. How expensive was the steel compared to b4 the tariff?
Don't forget to change the wheels on your tool cabinet to pull out straight forward b4 you load the stand with your mill. I know you are thinking about it now, going yea, I got this, but things get rushed, and you keep remembering until you don't..... I know I have been there.


----------



## sfsteel (Mar 20, 2018)

woodchucker said:


> nice. How expensive was the steel compared to b4 the tariff?
> Don't forget to change the wheels on your tool cabinet to pull out straight forward b4 you load the stand with your mill. I know you are thinking about it now, going yea, I got this, but things get rushed, and you keep remembering until you don't..... I know I have been there.


Ha! I was not thinking about it, but that is a good idea.

The metal yard told me there prices went up 20-30%. He said it was volatile day to day from his supplier. I tried to be sympathetic to the impact it had on business, and he said "doesn't bother me, I just raise my price". If this is long term, I have a feeling it will bother him.


----------



## Dustybeer (Mar 22, 2018)

Very Nice Stand!
I am also waiting for a PM-30MV on this next shipment. I was planning on building a stand very close to yours as I have basically the same size rolling cabinet. I was shooting for 37"-38" finished height and I'm 6'1". The only other main difference is I was planning on removing the wheels from the cart and have it sit on the stand to add weight. I was planning on 2x2 11 ga (.120"). Do you know the dimensions of the PM-30MV base and bolt holes?


----------



## sfsteel (Mar 22, 2018)

Dustybeer said:


> Very Nice Stand!
> I am also waiting for a PM-30MV on this next shipment. I was planning on building a stand very close to yours as I have basically the same size rolling cabinet. I was shooting for 37"-38" finished height and I'm 6'1". The only other main difference is I was planning on removing the wheels from the cart and have it sit on the stand to add weight. I was planning on 2x2 11 ga (.120"). Do you know the dimensions of the PM-30MV base and bolt holes?


I used the manual to size things up:
http://www.precisionmatthews.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/PM-30MV-10-2017-V1-Web-Low-Res.pdf

It’s speciafically calls out the mounting pattern for the base. Careful it might not be exact!


----------



## sfsteel (Mar 22, 2018)

Dustybeer said:


> The only other main difference is I was planning on removing the wheels from the cart and have it sit on the stand to add weight



I was contemplating doing this as well, but was concerned all the loose tools in the box would vibrate like crazy (that’s what my last stand did).


----------



## Dustybeer (Mar 22, 2018)

This will be my 1st milling machine, so I don't know what to expect. I do plan on converting it to CNC fairly quickly. Here is my basic design with the cabinet sitting on the cabinet. I split the difference from my original 2" and your 1.5" and modeled 1.75" 11 GA. So now I think I should leave the tool cabinet on the floor like you did.


c


----------



## sfsteel (Mar 25, 2018)

I finished up the details on the bench top. Squared, flattened, rounded the edges, and sealed it up with danish oil. I also got started on a shelf above the tool box, so that has been framed and I’m using some sheet metal for the shelf surface/sides.


----------



## Asm109 (Mar 25, 2018)

Looks really good.  Only thing you need to do is rotate the fixed casters on the tool box (or replace with swivel models) so you can roll the cabinet back into its well. Right now the fixed wheels are fighting you all the way.


----------



## sfsteel (Apr 3, 2018)

Finished off the shelf section. Pretty concerned that sheet metal’s going to rattle like hell. The last big thing that’s left is leveling feet and permanately mounting the top. And deciding the paint!


----------



## hman (Apr 3, 2018)

sfsteel said:


> ... And deciding the paint!


I sincerely hope that you're just planning to paint the metal.  That wood top has some real character!  Too bad the mill base will cover even a part of it.


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 10, 2018)

sfsteel said:


> Finished off the shelf section. Pretty concerned that sheet metal’s going to rattle like hell.
> /QUOTE] If the sheet metal rattles, you might pick up some DynaMat--a few pieces stuck onto the back of the sheet metal should damp the resonances.


----------



## crazybrit (Nov 28, 2018)

Any updates?   Rattling?   

I'm thinking of upgrading to a PM30.  Everything I've read is people recommend constructing your own stand vs buying the PM stand.  Especially if you are later going to CNC convert.   

Was very interested to see this thread.  Thanks for posting such good pictures.


----------

